# Sistema de Alarma conectado al PC



## ccordova (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola a todos los electricos de este sitio.
tengo un proyecto necesito información para crear un sistema de alarma conectado al pc por ahora la duda que tengo es hacer un reconocimiento de 8 compuertas (8 bit) conectados en paralelo y que este me genere 1 byte de salida en serie y esta conectarla al PC 
bueno les dejo la inquietud 

para quien se quiera sumar a mi proyecto y tener mas información sobre mi idea estan las puertas abiertas 

espero una respuesta 
Saludos 

Cedric Cordova


----------



## aktazul (Jun 20, 2008)

puesc ya que he encontado cositas utiles en este foro, y en este momento me encuentro en vacaciones.... pues hay vamos... el proyecto que mencionan se podria montar mas facilmente con un micro de la marca qu quieras, pero si no dejan usarlo seria conveniente usar ttl con montaje paralelo serie, creo que es el principio basico de un coder decoder en los mimos datasheets de las compuertas ttl se encuentran, en cuanto a la comunicacion con el pc usar un max 232 para elevar los voltajes necesarios, y ya la interfaz con el pc se puede usar des hipertermina hastas un lenguaje estructurado como C.


----------

